# Wheel Works in Crawley - any good?



## garysanderson (Feb 1, 2010)

As title - anyone had any experience of Wheel Works in Crawley (good/bad) - any and all comments appreciated.

Thinking of having my CLK wheels referb'd along with the wife's Mini Cooper S wheels.

Cheers, Gary.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

i have they are one of my customers, epic finish, really nice guys down there. Speak to John. Check the pic of my 19 ************ they've just done


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I wouldn't send my stuff anywhere else unless it's a job they are'nt geared up to do


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

As Dene and Nick have already said, 1st class service and workmanship form wheel works.

I've no need to use anyone else, not mega money either :thumb:


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

will also take the car and complete the job ready to collect at the end of the day, had my 330 done about 2 years ago, great service


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

They did a set of Irmscher signa,s for me last july , two of which needed straightening after the previous winters pot hole damage plus all fully refurbed , spot on service fully recommended and will certainly be using them again


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've had three sets of rims done by them and the finish is generally very good. 

Had my Megane's wheels powder coated black by them, the Lupo rims powder coated black with a polished lip. 

Only trouble I had was an ex of mine had her Clio 182 wheels powder coated white by them, the finish wasn't that good when I got it home and looked at them properly. Drove it back down the next day and they offered to redo them all. Once redone they were perfect.


----------

